
Tampon-makers can't mention the V-word. Period. - fogus
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/richard-adams-blog/2010/mar/16/tampon-vagina-kotex-advertising
======
GFischer
That's a bit ridiculous, but I wouldn't mention Britain as an "anything-goes"
place (it actually sounds scarily governmental from the news I read from
there).

The news also reminds me of a joke over here where a 5 year-old is asked about
what he wants for his birthday and he replies "a (brand of tampon)". When his
puzzled parents ask him why, he replies: "you can ride on a bicycle, go
swimming, dancing and do everything with it... without anyone noticing!!!" :P

------
nfnaaron
"An executive for Kimberly-Clark, the owner of Kotex, notes that US TV
networks have no such compunction about references to "erectile dysfunction"
in prime-time ads for Viagra and Ciallis."

Yeah, but they never say what it is that's erect or not, it's still indirect.

I think the product is for couples whose outdoor twin baths don't fill up with
water fast enough to enjoy the sunset.

